# Playing with towels and blankets



## Snowballbun (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey all, haven't posted in a bit. My bun loves to play under any towel or blanket. In the cage she has a towel and she's always under it and sometimes sleeps under it. I even have a pic of her with just her head sticking out and she looks like Mother Theresa lol. She also plays under her towel in her pen. 

Then, sometimes I put her on my bed on top of her special blanket (a moving type blanket that repels water) and she constantly wants to go under it and I guess "tunnel"? It looks real funny, like a bump under the bed moving like a monster. You see it going up and down cuz her head pushes up the blanket. Sometimes I try and stop her on my bed cuz I don't want her to chew my comforter..

But one time I gave her my sweatshirt jacket to play with and I put it on and there were bitty holes going up the arm lol. I can't stop her from going under the blanket on my bed so I usually just give up haha. She even likes when I put something over her so that she can try and push her way out, if I put a blanket or a shirt, or a jacket on top of her. It's like her favorite thing in the world. She's not one for really playing with "toys" much though. 

Does anyone else's buns like things like this??


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rabbits love to chew and 'rearrange' things lol. Benji does it to my bed covers...rearranging them with his little front paws, which I find hilarious. I put a towell in their carrier when they go to the vets and they chew that to pieces. You just have to make sure they don't ingest any of the blankets or towells, though.
Mine don't...they just love to shred them. It's awful lol! I don't give them blankets though, just in case they swallow some, but I am a big old worryguts .

Rabbits love tunneling too- so I think any opportunity to tunnel they will take!!! Boxes, cushions to burrow under...mine love them haha!

Jen


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 3, 2010)

all my buns loved playing with blankets..until i spayed and neutered them...it is so cute isnt it..i used to hang a blanket from the top of their cage and watch them stand up and dance with it and rub all over it...so precious.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 3, 2010)

Otto loooves to be under a blanket. He doesn't generally tunnel under himself (he just digs at it), but if I put it on top of him he roots around until he finds the opening, then turns right around and roots back under it until he finds an opening on another side, then repeats. It's so funny!


----------



## michellexgix (Nov 3, 2010)

My rabbit used to love messing with a fleece blanket. It was the only time I ever saw him binky and he really would BINKy like crazy! He also did belly flops i think they are called too. He loved it. 

But then he became ill and we think it could be because he chewed a bit of the fluff from the blanket so no more blanket for him


----------



## Snowballbun (Nov 4, 2010)

michelle: Awww poor baby, wouldn't want them to get sick from it. 

elrowhen:Omg don't you love it. I just sit there and laugh, like where's Snowball? If she's under there, it always just makes me smile. Here's some lump moving around under the blanket or towel. She love love loves it. It's cute to hear yours does too. 

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences! I just haven't read much about it on RO.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Nov 11, 2010)

My rabbit also loves towels and blankets. I place them throughout the house and we make a game of it. I spread out the towel, she follows me and rearranges the towel to her liking followed by a binky. 

She also loves to hide so I bought 2 cat tunnels and clipped them together and they are the length of the hall from her room to the kitchen. She goes out of her way to take the tunnels. If she is going to fast she backs up to make sure she goes through the tunnels.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2010)

Elizabeth loves to burrow under the blanket on the couch and leave her head sticking out.


----------



## Snowballbun (Nov 12, 2010)

Awww how cute! Bunnies in blankets! I always find mine hiding under her towel like a big bump. Hope she can breathe in there!


----------



## juliew19673 (Nov 13, 2010)

My buns have taught me that if I do not put my clothes, blankets, towels, etc in the hamper when I try to wear, use one - you'll find a hole.. I do not think I have a set of bed clothes (pillows, comforter or blanket) that doesn't have a hole somewhere.. sigh.. 

Buns have made me cleaner a more responsible individual for my "nice" clothes, tablecloths etc.. Also let mine "Run" under the comforter as its just to cute to watch them.. 

Enjoy!


----------

